# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Աշխարհի ամենատարօրինակ ու զզվելի ուտեստները

## Ռուֆուս

Սկսենք եվրոպական ուտելիքներից  :Smile: 

*Արյունից պատրաստված երշիկ/Black Pudding/Blutwurst*

Պատրաստվում է արյունից, յուղից և աղացած մսից: Գերմանիայում, Մեծ Բրիտանիայում և կենտրոնական Եվրոպայի երկրներում համարվում է դելիկատես: Ցանկալի է պատրաստել մորթած անասունի թարմ արյունից:

----------

ars83 (20.01.2010), Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Կաթիլ (20.01.2010), Նիկեա (26.10.2013)

----------


## Դեկադա

Տարիներ առաջ մեր ընտանիքի ընկերներից մեկը մորթած արյունից տժվժիկ պատրաստեց:Արյունը լցրեց մի թասի մեջ, մի քանի ժամ սառելուց հետո կտրտեցին ու յուղով և սոխով սարքեցին: Չգիտեմ ինչ համ ուներ/ ես ահավոր զզվեցի :Sad: /, բայց մյուսները ուշքահան լինելով կերան:  :Bad:

----------

ՆանՍ (05.08.2011), Նիկեա (26.10.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> .…ընկերներից մեկը մորթած արյունից տժվժիկ պատրաստեց: .…ես ահավոր զզվեցի.…


Բա՞ :Tongue:  «Սովորական» բուսակերներն էլ երևի նույնն են զգում, երբ _դուք_, ասենք, հավի միս եք ուտում :LOL: …

 :Think: 


Հ.Գ.
Մի րոպե, բաստուրման մոռացա :Shok: . բացարձակ հում միս :Bad: …
Դե, ասենք, եվրոպացիների աչքերով, էլի :Cool: , Զզվելի չի` բա ի՞նչ ա ::}: :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Կասու Մարզու*

Կասու Մարզուն այլ կերպ անվանում են բորբոսնած սարդինական պանիր: Այս ոչխարի պանիրի յուրահատկությունն այն է, որ նրա մեջ վխտում են պանրի ճանճի թրթուրները, որոնք յուրահատուկ համ ու հոտ են տալիս պանրին: Ոմանք նախքան ուտելը պանրի միջից հանում են թրթուրները, շատերը ուտում են թրթուրներով, համարելով, որ այդպես ավելի համեղ է: Սարդինիայում արգելել են այս ավանդական պանրի արտադրությունը (ասում են առողջությանը վնաս է), սակայն սև շուկայում հնարավոր է գնել ու վայելել այս զզվելիագույն պանիրը  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (20.01.2010), Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Նիկեա (26.10.2013)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Բա՞* «Սովորական» բուսակերներն էլ երևի նույնն են զգում, երբ դուք, ասենք, հավի միս եք ուտում:*D…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Մի րոպե, բաստուրման մոռացա. բացարձակ հում միս…
> Դե, ասենք, եվրոպացիների աչքերով, էլի, Զզվելի չի` բա ի՞նչ ա:


 :Smile:  Չ՛է ջանս. ես բուսակեր բարեկամներ ունեմ, որոնք իմ միս ուտելու համար ինձնից չեն զզվում. իրենք ինձ  քարկոծում են՝ գլխիս նոտացիաներ են կարդում: :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Էսկարգոտ*

Ոչ բոլոր խխունջները կարելի է ուտել, սակայն ֆրանսիացիները որոշ խխունջներից իսկական դելիկատեսներ են պատրաստվում: Դրանցից մեկը Էսկարգոտն է: Խխունջնին նախ հացահատիկ են կերցնում, որպեսզի աղիները մաքրվեն այլ սնունդից, որը կարող է թունավոր լինել մարդու համար, այնուհետև հանում են խեցիներից, եփում սխտորով ու կարագով ու հետ խցկում խեցու մեջ: Ասում են շատ համեղ է  :Jpit:

----------

Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Freeman (17.08.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Surveyr (21.01.2010), Նիկեա (26.10.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կասու Մարզու


Կարելի էր փորձել :Nyam: 
Թե չէ՝ մինչև հիմա կերածս ամենաբորբոսնած բանը «Ռոքֆոր» պանիրն ա եղել :Pardon:  :Blush: :


Իսկ եթե լուրջ՝ թեման հետաքրքիր է, Հայկ :Smile: , շնորհակալություն:

----------

Ռուֆուս (20.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Հակարլ*

Հակարլը ավանդական իսլանդական ուտեստ է՝ պատրաստված շնաձկան մսից: Պատրաստման եղանակը բավականին հետաքրքիր է, շնաձկանը գլխատում են, ավազի մեջ փոս են փորում և շնաձկան մարմինը դնում են մեջը և ծածկում քարերով: Այսպիսով 6-12 շաբաթվա ընթացքում մարմինը ջրազրկվում է, այնուհետև ավազից հանում են և 4-5 ամիս կախում են չորացնելու: Այնուհետև կտրտում են փոքրիկ խորանարդիկների տեսքով և ուտում: 

Ասում են հակարլը ամոնիակի համ ունի, իսկ հոտը այնքան զզվելի է, որ մարդիկ նախքան ուտելը փակում են քիթը, ոմանք անկախ իրենց կամքից որձկում են: Իսլանդացիների մեծ մասը կյանքում հակարլ չի կերել  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (20.01.2010), Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Freeman (17.08.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (24.04.2011), Նիկեա (26.10.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Չ՛է ջանս. ես բուսակեր բարեկամներ ունեմ, որոնք իմ միս ուտելու համար ինձնից չեն զզվում. իրենք ինձ  քարկոծում են՝ գլխիս նոտացիաներ են կարդում:


 Դե ես կատակ էի անում իբր :Pardon:  :Blush: …




> *Էսկարգոտ*


Հայկ, գրում եմ, որ ինձ զսպեմ, կյանքումս առաջին անգամ բացասական վարկանիշ չտամ :Angry2:  :Sad: :
Ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ էսքան դաժան :Cray: …
Դրանք մարդ էլ կուտեն :Angry2:  :Bad: …

Տրամադրությունս ընկավ :Cry:

----------

Albus (22.01.2010), Դեկադա (20.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Քնամկան Ապուր/Dormouse Soup*

Դեռևս Հին Հռոմում քնամկները համարվել են դելիկատես: Այժմ էլ Իտալիայում, Սլովենիայում և Խորվաթիայում քնամկներից պատրաստում են շատ համեղ ապուր: Քնամկներին մաշկազերծ են անում, 24 ժամ պահում հոսող ջրի տակ, այնուհետև դնում են քացախից ու ջրից պատրաստված լուծույթի մեջ և հետո նոր եփում: Իտալիայում քնամկների պահանջարկը այնքան մեծ է, որ ամեն տարի մոտ 20.000 քնամուկ են որսում, էկոլոգները լրջորեն անհանգստացած են...

----------

CactuSoul (20.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Կրիադիլյաս*

Այս ավանդական իսպանական կերակուրը պատրաստվում է.... ըհմ.... ցուլերի ամորձիներից  :Jpit:  Այն նաև բավականին տարածված է արևմտյան ԱՄՆ-ում և Կանադայում, որտեղ երբեմն ոչխարների ամորձիներն են օգտագործում: Ամորձիների վրայից հանում են պաշտպանիչ թաղանթը, թաթախում ալյուրի մեջ և տապակում: Նրանք, ովքեր համարձակվել են փորձել, շատ են գովում  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (20.01.2010), Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Ապե Ջան (20.07.2010), Կաթիլ (20.01.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> *Կրիադիլյաս*
> 
> Այս ավանդական իսպանական կերակուրը պատրաստվում է.... ըհմ.... ցուլերի ամորձիներից


Հա բայց ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ :Blush: , շա՜տ համով են :Nyam: 
Ցուլինը չգիտեմ, բայց, ասենք, գառա՜նը :Love: … խորոված վիճակո՜ւմ :Rolleyes: … Նյամ :Smile: 

«Կովկասում» ինձ երևի դրա համար լավ հիշում են. ամեն գնալիս հոգուս պարտքն եմ համարում հարցնել՝ «Գառան ամորձիների խորոված ունե՞ք» :Jpit: : Բայց մինչև հիմա ընդամենը 2 անգամ է բախտս բերել :Sad: :

----------

Ռուֆուս (20.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Գորտի տոտիկներ*

Դե գորտի տոտիկների մասին արդեն այնքան է ասվել, որ հեչ տարօրինակ չի էլ թվում  :Jpit:  Բնականաբար գորտի տոտիկների մեծ սիրահար են ֆրանսիացիները  :Tongue:  Ասում են գորտի տոտիկները հավի մսի համ ունեն, սակայն ամենահետաքրքիրն այն է, որ երբեմն եփվելիս տոտիկների մկանները սկսում են շարժվել, այնպես որ, եթե պատառաքաղը մոտեցնեք ու տոտիկը սկսի այս ու այն կողմ թռկոտել, մի վախեցեք, ամեն ինչ նորմալ է  :LOL: 






Շարունակելի  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (20.01.2010), Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Kita (20.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Ապե Ջան (20.07.2010), Նիկեա (26.10.2013)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Հակարլը ավանդական իսլանդական ուտեստ է՝ պատրաստված շնաձկան մսից:


National Geographic-ով պարբերաբար ասում էին` ավելի շատ մարդ մահանում է շնաձկան միս ուտելուց, քան շնաձկի զոհ դառնալուց: Չգիտեմ` կատակ էր թե ոչ  :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հա բայց ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ, շա՜տ համով են
> Ցուլինը չգիտեմ, բայց, ասենք, գառա՜նը… խորոված վիճակո՜ւմ… Նյամ
> 
> «Կովկասում» ինձ երևի դրա համար լավ հիշում են. ամեն գնալիս հոգուս պարտքն եմ համարում հարցնել՝ «Գառան ամորձիների խորոված ունե՞ք»: Բայց մինչև հիմա ընդամենը 2 անգամ է բախտս բերել:


Չգիտեի, որ Հայաստանում էլ են նման բաներ պատրաստում  :Jpit:  Մյուս անգամ որ քաջություն ունեցա, անպայման ոչխարի ամորձիների խորովածը կփորձեմ  :LOL: 



> National Geographic-ով պարբերաբար ասում էին` ավելի շատ մարդ մահանում է շնաձկան միս ուտելուց, քան շնաձկի զոհ դառնալուց: Չգիտեմ` կատակ էր թե ոչ


Դե աշխարհով մեկ շատ է տարածված շնաձկան լողակի ապուրը (shark fin soup), որի պատճառով լիքը շնաձկներ են ոչնչացնում (շնաձկանը որսում են, լողակը կտրում, մարմինը հետ գցում ջուրը): Տարբեր երկրներում արգելել են շնաձկների որսը, բայց մեկ է շատերը այս ճաշատեսակից չեն հրաժարվել: Բայց ինչքան գիտեմ լողակը անվնաս է մարդու առողջության համար:

----------


## Gayl

> *Գորտի տոտիկներ*


Մի անգամ կերել եմ, խաբին ասին շատ համովա ոնց որ հավի միս լինի մի փոքր զզվելով դրի բերանս ու զգացի որ վատանում եմ ստիպված մեծ կտոր լավաշ կերա որ հանկարծ սիրտս չխառնի :Bad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Անցնենք ասիական դելիկատեսներին: Այնպես որ ամուր գրկեք զուգարանակոնքերը և անցնենք առաջ  :Wink: 


*Պայտաձև Խեցգետիններ*

Պայտաձև խեցգետինը ծովային ամենավախենալու կենդանիներից մեկն է, այն համարվում է դելիկատես բազմաթիվ ասիական երկրներում: Հոնգ-Կոնգում, Չինաստանում և Վիետնամում էգ խեցգետնի արժեքը 20-50 դոլար է: 

Պայտաձև խեցգետինների ամենագնահատված մասը խեցու տակ գտնվող ձվերն են, որոնք յուրօրինակ համ են տալիս խեցգետնին: Ըստ եվրոպացիների այս խեցգետինների համը աննկարագրելիորեն զզվելի է:

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.01.2010), CactuSoul (20.01.2010), Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Կաթիլ (20.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Ապուր Չորացրած մողեսներից*

Չինացիները համարում են, որ մրսածության դեմ լավագույն միջոցը չորացրած մողեսներից պատրաստված ապուրն է: Մողեսներին եփում են արգանակի մեջ չինական արմավով և գետնախնձորով, ասում են, որ ձկան համ ունի:

Չորացրած մողեսներ կարելի է գնել չինական բոլոր դեղատներում, մողեսներին սովորաբար զույգերով են վաճառում – արու և էգ: Դեղագործները խորհուրդ են տալիս ապուրի մեջ միաժամանակ օգտագործել թե արուներին, թե էգերին, որպեսզի այն ավելի էֆեկտիվ լինի: Չինացիները նաև բարձր են գնահատում մողեսների սիրտն ու թոքերը:

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.01.2010), CactuSoul (20.01.2010), Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Կաթիլ (20.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.04.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

> *Ապուր Չորացրած մողեսներից*


Ապուրը չգիտեմ՝ ոնց, բայց էդ չոր մողեսներին պատկերացրի մեր տեղական մողեսների չափ (ուծյու), աղի, ծխեցրած :Nyam: … Կարելի էր փորձել գարեջրի հետ :Rolleyes:  :Drinks: …

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Տապակած կարիճներ*

Կարիճները աշխարհի ամենաթունավոր կենդանիներից մեկն են, սակայն չինացիները շատ բարձր են գնահատում կարիճների համը: 

Կարիճներին կենդանի գցում են եռացող ձեթի մեջ, սակայն նրանց թույնը ամբողջությամբ չեզոքանում է: Փոքր կարիճները խրթխրթան են և լավ եփված մսի համ ունեն, մեծ կարիճները ավելի զզվելի են:

----------

Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Kita (20.01.2010), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Կաթիլ (20.01.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Հայկ ջան շատ հետաքրքիրա, ապրես, էլի դիր էլիիիի

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Գարշահոտ բզեզներ*

Ինդոնեզիայի Իրիան Ջայա նահանգի երեխաները շատ են սիրում գարշահոտ բզեզներ: Երեխաները խմբեր կազմած որսում են բզեզներին, որոնց անվանում են «մո-մո-մո»:

Չնայած բզեզները սարսափելի գարշահոտություն են արձակում, երեխաները դրանից չեն զզվում, նրանք բզեզներին փաթաթում են տերևների մեջ և խորովում կրակի վրա:

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.01.2010), Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Kita (20.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Կաթիլ (20.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ապուրը չգիտեմ՝ ոնց, բայց էդ չոր մողեսներին պատկերացրի մեր տեղական մողեսների չափ (ուծյու), աղի, ծխեցրած… Կարելի էր փորձել գարեջրի հետ…


Իմ մտքով էլ դա անցավ  :Jpit:  Կարելի է համ մողեսներ փորձել, համ կարիճներ  :Jpit: 




> Հայկ ջան շատ հետաքրքիրա, ապրես, էլի դիր էլիիիի


Քիչ-քիչ կդնեմ, ամենազզվելիները դեռևս առջևում են  :Smile:

----------

Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Life (20.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Նատտո (ֆերմենտացված սոյա)*

Եթե ձեզ դուր չեն գալիս գարշահոտ պանիրները, ապա այս ավանդական ճապոնական կերակուրը ձեզ հաստատ դուր չի գա: Առաջինը ինչ կնկատեք սուր ամոնիակի հոտն է, իսկ երբ կսկսեք Նատտոն խառնել, կտեսնեք, որ այն ամբողջովին պատված է սարդոստայնի նման բարակ թելիկներով:

Նատտոն շատ հին ճապոնական կերակրատեսակ է, ըստ որոշ աղբյուրների այն առաջին անգամ պատրաստել են միջնադարյան Ճապոնիայում, երբ Մինամոտո նո Յոշիիյեն 1086-1088թթ-ին պատերազմում էր հյուսիս-արևելյան Ճապոնիայում: Նրա զինվորները ձիերի համար սոյա էին եփում, երբ թշնամին հարձակում գործեց: Զինվորները հավաքեցին սոյայով լեցուն կաթսաները և մի քանի օր հետո բացելուց հետո հայտնաբերեցին, որ ֆերմենտացված սոյան բավականին համեղ է:

Նատտոն սովորաբար ուտում են նախաճաշին՝ բրնձի հետ:

----------

CactuSoul (20.01.2010), Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Ռեյ սամա (28.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Թյունիկ ձկան աչք (Tuna Eye)*

Եթե դուք խնդիրներ չունեք, երբ ձեր կերակուրը ուղիղ ձեզ է նայում, ապա այս կերակրատեսակը ձեզ շատ դուր կգա: Ձկան աչքերը վաճառում են գրեթե բոլոր ճապոնական խանութներում, իսկ պատրաստման եղանակը բավականին հեշտ է: Աչքը գցեք եռացրած ջրի մեջ, ավելացրեք աղ և մատուցեք կիտրոնի հյութով:

Աչքը շրջապատված է ձկան յուղով և մկաններով, որոնք նույնպես բավականին համեղ են:

----------

CactuSoul (20.01.2010), Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Kita (20.01.2010), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Կաթիլ (20.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Ձողաձկան սպերմա*

Ճապոնիայում ձմեռային ամենահանրահայտ դելիկատեսը շիրակոն է, որը ձողաձկան սպերմայի պարկերն են: Շիրակոն շատ նման է ուղեղի – փափուկ և լպրծուն: Ճապոնացիները բարձր են գնահատում շիրակոյի նուրբ և թեթև համը, սակայն նրա ձկնային համը այնուամենայնիվ հիշեցնում է, որ սա կաթնամթերք չի:

Սպերմայի պարկերը բերանում հալվում են փափուկ կարագի պես, ասում են, որ այն նաև ուժեղացնում է տղամարդկանց պոտենցիան:

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.01.2010), CactuSoul (20.01.2010), DVG (20.01.2010), Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Kita (20.01.2010), Life (20.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Դեկադա (20.01.2010), Կաթիլ (20.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս ինչ սրիկա թեմա ա  :Hands Up: :

Իմ փորձած ամենազզվելի բանը հում ոստրեն էր՝ լիմոնով  :Bad: : Ոնց որ հում խլինք լիներ՝ լիմոնով... O_o

Ոստրեն դնում էիր պռոշիդ ու ֆը՜ռթ:

----------

CactuSoul (20.01.2010), Kita (20.01.2010), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Ռուֆուս (20.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էս ինչ սրիկա թեմա ա :
> 
> Իմ փորձած ամենազզվելի բանը հում ոստրեն էր՝ լիմոնով : Ոնց որ հում խլինք լիներ՝ լիմոնով... O_o
> 
> Ոստրեն դնում էիր պռոշիդ ու ֆը՜ռթ:


Ես մեծ հաճույքով ոստրե կփորձեի, չգիտեմ ինչի վստահ եմ, որ ինձ դուր կգա  :Jpit: 

Չգիտեմ ձեր մոտ ոնց, բայց իմ մոտ ախորժակս վաղուց փակվել է  :LOL:  Կաշխատեմ մնացածները էսօրվա մեջ թարգմանել  :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

Մինչև Ռուֆուսն իր թարգմանություններում կհասնի դրան, ասեմ, որ Գյումրիում քաջ հայտնի ու դելիկատես համարվող «Քյալլան» նույնպես ամենազզվելիների ցանկում է ըստ արտասահմանցիների :Tongue:  :LOL: :

Նաև եկեք հեռու չգնանք ու հիշենք հայկական ավանդական *խաշ*ը :Smile: … Մեկնաբանությունները, կարծում եմ, ավելորդ են, չխորանամ :Cool: :

Լավ, «լիրիկական զեղումներս» «թարգում» եմ ու անձկությամբ սպասում հերթական համադամ :Nyam:  խորտիկին :Rolleyes:  :Blush: :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ասիացիներին մենք դեռ կվերադառնանք, սակայն եկեք տեղափոխվենք սև մայրցամաք ու տեսնենք, թե ինչ են ուտում աֆրիկացիները  :Smile: 

*Եփած Մոպանե որդեր*

Մոպանեն հարավային Աֆրիկայում հանդիպող ցեցի տեսակ է, որի թրթուրները համարվում է դելիկատես: Կանայք և երեխաները հավաքում են թրթուրները, այնուհետև կամ չորացնում արևի տակ, կամ էլ ծխահարում: Հավաքելուց հետո որդերի հետևից անցք են բացում և ճզմում, որպեսզի ազատվեն ներքին օրգաններից:

Չորացրած Մոպանե թրթուրները ուտում կամ հում, կամ էլ եփում են բանջարեղենով ու համեմունքներով: Թրթուրները դեղին գույնի են և ունեն կանաչ թեյի համ:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Rammstein (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Վեվիլ բզեզ*

Վեվիլ բզեզները հանդիպում են սև մայրցամաքի տարբեր մասերում: Նիգերիայում Վեվիլ բզեզները համարվում են դելիկատես: Այս զզվելի բզեզները ունեն 8սմ երկարություն, 2սմ լայնություն և շատ հարուստ են ճարպերով:

Տեղացիները ասում են, որ ամենահամեղ Վեվիլ բզեզները ապրում են սագո ծառերի վրա: Բզեզների թրթուրները հավաքում են, լվանում և տապակում, ոմանք թրթուրները հում են ուտում:

----------

Rammstein (06.08.2011), Կաթիլ (20.01.2010), Նիկեա (26.10.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Տապակած մորեխներ*

Մորեխների երամները, որոնք ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ոչնչացնում են իրենց առաջ եղած յուրաքանչյուր կանաչ բան, համարվում են թե անեծք, թե օրհնանք: Ոչինչ, որ մորեխների բանակը մի քանի րոպեում ոչնչացնում է ամբողջ տարվա բերքը, ըստ Նիգերիացիների տապակած մորեխներից ավելի համեղ բան չկա:

Ամեն անգամ երբ մորեխները անցնում են Նիգերիայի տարբեր նահանգներով, ամենուրեք կարող եք տեսնել մարդկանց, ովքեր տապած մորեխներ են ուտում (փոփքորնի պես): Նիգերիացիների համար մորեխները խավիարի պես թանկ են: Պատրաստման եղանակը շատ հեշտ է, հեռացնում եք մորեխի թևերը, մի փոքր տապակում թավայի մեջ, հետո համեմունքներ ցանում և չորացնում արևի տակ:  :Smile:

----------

Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Նիկեա (26.10.2013)

----------


## AniwaR

Մմմ, մեջները կային այնպիսինները, որ կփորձեի:  :Nyam:  Զարմացա, որ էսկարգոներն էլ են էս ցուցակում: Հա, իսկ իմ տեսած ամենասարսափելի ճաշատեսակը, որ մեր կենցաղում օգտագործվում է, հավի տոտիկներն են՝ բուդիկները չէ, էն որ մի 20 հատ տոտիկից արգանակ են պատրաստում:  :Scare:  Ոնց որ կախարդ վհուկների պատրաստած թուրմ լինի՝ ագռավի ճանկերից:

----------

Ռուֆուս (20.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Բուշմիթ/Bushmeat*

Բուշմիթը (թարգմանաբար թփուտերի միսը), սկզբնական շրջանում օգտագործվում էր, որպես սովի դեմ պայքարի միջոց, իսկ հիմա Քենյայում, Կոտ դ՛Իվուարում և Գվինեայում դարձել է պոպուլյար ճաշատեսակ: Այլ կերպ ասած Բուշմիթը ցանկացած վայրի կենդանու խորոված, տապակած կամ էլ եփած միսն է:

Աֆրիկյան տարբեր ռեստորանների Բուշմիթի մենյուում կարող եք գտնել կոկորդիլոսի, օձի, կրծողների, մարդանման կապիկներ, շների, կատուների և այլ կենդանիների մսեր: Բուշմիթը մեծ սպառնալիք է ներկայացնում աֆրիկյան տարբեր կենդանիների գոյատևմանը:

----------

Նիկեա (26.10.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Տերմիտներ*

Աֆրիկայում տերմիտներ որսալու և եփելու տարբեր ձևեր գոյություն ունեն: Օրինակ Ուգանդայում թմբուկով հատուկ երգ են նվագում և տերմիտները թմբուկի ձայնը լսելով դուրս են գալիս բներից: 

Եփելու ձևերն էլ են տարբեր, օրինակ Մարագոլի ցեղերը նրանց տապակում են իրենց իսկ յուղով և վրան աղ ցանում, Նիգերիայում գրիլ են անում կամ տապակում և աղալով ալյուր ստանում:

----------

AniwaR (20.01.2010), Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Նիկեա (26.10.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Կովի արյուն*

Մասաի ցեղերի մոտ շատ տարածված սնունդ է կովի արյունը՝ հաճախ կաթի հետ խառնած: Մասաիները հավատում են, որ կովի արյունը տղամարդկանց ավելի ուժեղ է դարձնում: Ամիսը մեկ Մասաիները նետով ծակում են կովի երակը, արյուն քաշում և փակում վերքը: Այն անվնաս է կովի առողջության համար:

Այնուհետև առանձնացնում են թրոմբները և մաքուր արյունը կամ խառնում կաթի հետ, կամ էլ հում խմում: Որոշ ցեղեր այն խառնում են կաթի կամ թթվասերի հետ և եփում կրակի վրա մինչև այն ձվածեղի պես պնդանա:

----------

AniwaR (20.01.2010), CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (24.04.2011), Նիկեա (26.10.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Cactusoul-ը նշեց Գյումրվա քյալլայի  :Bad:  մասին, պարզվում է Աֆրիկայում էլ են քյալլա սիրում  :Jpit: 

*Այծի գլուխ*

Նիգերիայում և Հարավային Աֆրիկայում ամենաթանկարժեք ռեստորաններում կարող եք համտեսել այծի քյալլա: Այծին գլխատելուց հետո գլուխը սափրում են, վառում են, որպեսզի ազատվեն մազերից: Այնուհետև այն կացնով կոտրում են և եփում սոխով, սխտորով, լոլիկով, պղպեղով և համեմունքներով:

Մարդիկ, ովքեր որ բավական քաջություն ունեն համտեսել այս ուտեստը, կարող են նաև փորձել եփած ուղեղը, ականջները և աչքերը: Ի դեպ այծի աչքերը համարվում են ամենահամեղ մասը և դրանք սովորաբար պատիվ են տալիս հյուրերին: Այնպես որ, եթե այծի գլխի վրա աչքեր տեսնեք, իմացեք, որ ձեզ այդտեղ շատ են հարգում  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Rammstein (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Նաև եկեք հեռու չգնանք ու հիշենք հայկական ավանդական *խաշ*ը… Մեկնաբանությունները, կարծում եմ, ավելորդ են, չխորանամ:


Խաշի մասին մի դեպք պատմեմ:
Ուրեմն հայկական խոհանոցում սեղանին նստած ենք տարբեր ազգի ներկայացուցիչներ՝ հայ, ֆրանսիացի, եգիպտացի, հնդիկ, չինացի, կորեացի, հորդանանցի, պակիստանցի, պարսիկ: Ֆրանսիացին ծանոթ էր հայկական "հաշ" ճաշատեսակին: Կոնյակում ծնված և ֆրանսիական էլիտար կերակուրների ու խմիչքների մեջ մեծացած մարդը սկսեց պատմել մնացածին, թե ինչից ու ինչպես է պատրաստվում խաշը: Դե պատկերացրեք... Զգացի, որ կողքիս նստած աղջիկը վատանում ա :LOL: 
Հետաքրքիր ա, իրենք իրենց կերակուրներին ինչպես են վերաբերվում... Չնայած, ասում են, որ մարդ եթե վարժվի, կարող է ամեն ինչ էլ ուտել, բայց իրենց կերակուրները մեզ ա զզվելի թվում, մերը՝ իրանց:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հա, իսկ իմ տեսած ամենասարսափելի ճաշատեսակը, որ մեր կենցաղում օգտագործվում է, հավի տոտիկներն են՝ բուդիկները չէ, էն որ մի 20 հատ տոտիկից արգանակ են պատրաստում:  Ոնց որ կախարդ վհուկների պատրաստած թուրմ լինի՝ ագռավի ճանկերից:


Իմ մոտ էլ է լրիվ նույն կախարդ-վհուկային տպավորությունը, մանավանդ, որ հավի տոտիկները թեփուկներով են պատված, ոնց որ երեխա դինոզավրի ոտք լիներ....  :Bad:  Փոքր ժամանակ նույնիսկ զզվում էի տոտիկներին ձեռք տալ, ինչ լավ է, որ հիմա հավերը առանց տոտիկների են վաճառում....

----------

AniwaR (20.01.2010)

----------


## SDes77

Կապիկի ուղեղ: Շատ անգամ մատուցում են հենց գանգի մեջ:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Աթեիստ (21.01.2010), Նիկեա (26.10.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հետաքրքիր ա, իրենք իրենց կերակուրներին ինչպես են վերաբերվում... Չնայած, ասում են, որ մարդ եթե վարժվի, կարող է ամեն ինչ էլ ուտել, բայց իրենց կերակուրները մեզ ա զզվելի թվում, մերը՝ իրանց:


Օրինակ հնդիկների համար այն, որ մենք տավարի միս ենք ուտում նույնքան զզվելի է, ինչքան ասենք մեր համար այն, որ չինացիները շան միս են ուտում:  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

Վսյո ես բուսակեր եմ դառնում ::}: 
Ստեղից ոչ մի բան չէի ուտի աչքիս :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Կապիկի ուղեղ: Շատ անգամ մատուցում են հենց գանգի մեջ:


Էս կապիկի ուղեղը (սառը դեսերտ), մեկ էլ կենդանի օձիկներ իրենց մամայի փորիկում (էս մեկը կասկածում եմ, որ հնարավոր ա ճիշտ լինի, օձը ձու չի դնու՞մ :Jpit:  ) Ինդիանա Ջոնսի ֆիլմերից մեկում կային:  :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

… ղավուրմա…  :LOL:

----------


## ars83

> Սկսենք եվրոպական ուտելիքներից 
> 
> *Արյունից պատրաստված երշիկ/Black Pudding/Blutwurst*
> 
> Պատրաստվում է արյունից, յուղից և աղացած մսից: Գերմանիայում, Մեծ Բրիտանիայում և կենտրոնական Եվրոպայի երկրներում համարվում է դելիկատես: Ցանկալի է պատրաստել մորթած անասունի թարմ արյունից:


 :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  Պահո՜: Սրանից ամեն առավոտ նախաճաշին առաջարկում են: Ես էլ գիտեմ՝ թոքից սարքած ինչ-որ բան է, չեմ ուտում: Լավ էր՝ իմացա, թե ինչ է, հիմա առավել ևս չեմ ուտի  :LOL:

----------

Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Ռուֆուս (21.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Կապիկի ուղեղ: Շատ անգամ մատուցում են հենց գանգի մեջ:


Որը շատ թանկ արժի ու ասում են շատ համեղա, բայց տեսքը արդեն շատ զզվելիա:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կապիկի ուղեղ: Շատ անգամ մատուցում են հենց գանգի մեջ:


 Ես նույնիսկ մի տեղ կարդացի, որ կենդանի կապիկի գլխից են ուտում :Blink: …
Որ ասում եմ՝ սրանք մարդ էլ կուտեն, չեք հավատում :Scare: :
 :LOL:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Որ ասում եմ՝ սրանք մարդ էլ կուտեն, չեք հավատում:


 Ժողովո՜ւրդ, փրկեք :Scare:  Ուտում են ::}: 
Իմ նյարդերն արդեն չեն դիմանում, որ կարդամ, բայց եթե ուզում եք, ապա *այստեղ* կարող եք գտնել բաղադրատոմսեր՝ ընկերքով (պլացենտան ճիշտ ե՞մ թարգմանել :Think: ) ճաշատեսակներ պատրաստելու համար :Shok:  :Shout: :





> Ես նույնիսկ մի տեղ կարդացի, որ կենդանի կապիկի գլխից են ուտում…


Ճիշտ ա, սա ինչ-որ ֆիլմից հատված ա, բայց մեկ ա ահավոր ա, խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս դիտել :Nono: :
կապիկի ուղեղ ուտելու տեսարան :Bad:  :Sad:

----------

Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Հայկօ (21.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Որպես «Կինո» բաժնի ձյաձ՝ իմ համեստ լուման էլ ներդնեմ էստեղ, էլի  :Smile: : Իմ ամմմենասիրած ու ամմմենադասական ֆիլմերից մեկից մի տեսարան, վայելեք  :Smile: .

----------

..Ando.. (22.07.2010), CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Gayl (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Ռուֆուս (21.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Էս վիդեոից հետո ախորժակս բացվեց ու հասկացա որ սոված եմ :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եկեք վերադառնանք Ասիա ու տեսնենք, թե էլ ինչ տարօրինակ ուտելիքներ են ասիացիները սիրում:

*Մեղուների թրթուրներ*

Մեղուների թրթուրները շատ տարածված ուտելիք է Չինաստանում և Ճապոնիայում: Թրթուրներին կամ տապակում են և համեմում աղ ու պղպեղով, կամ էլ եփում են սոյայի սոուսով և ավելացնում շաքար: Նրանք խրթխրթան ու քաղցր են, տեղացիները նրանց փոփքորնի պես են ուտում:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Տապակած սարդեր*

Հարավ արևելյան Ասիայում միջատները համարվում են դելիկատես, իսկ Կամբոջան կարելի է անվանել միջատակերների մայրաքաղաք: Կամբոջացիները այնքան շատ են սիրում տարբեր միջատներ, որ նրանք կամբոջական փոքրիկ Սկուոն քաղաքը վերանվանել են Սպայդերվիլ: Այստեղ փողոցներում դուք կտեսնեք կանանց, ովքեր տապակած Սկուոնյան սարդերի մեծ զամբյուղներ են կրում: Սարդերը խեցգետնի համ ունեն և գրեթե մարդու ձեռքի ափի չափ մեծ են: Կարծիք կա, որ կամբոջացիները սկսեցին սարդեր ուտել Կխմեր Ռուժի դիկտատուրայի ժամանակ, երբ ամբողջ Կամբոջայում սով էր: Այժմ սարդերը կամբոջական ազգային դելիկատես է:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Kita (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Օձի արյուն*

Ասում են, որ օձի արյունը ուժեղացնում է տղամարդկանց պոտենցիան, այնպես, որ սա ավելի շուտ դեղամիջոց է, քան կերակուր: Պատրաստման ձևը շատ հեշտ է, կտրում եք օձի գլուխը և թողնում, որ արյունը հոսի բաժակի մեջ: Այնուհետև ավելացնում են օձի լեղին և վերջ, խմիչքը պատրաստ է:
Օձի արյունը տարածված ըմպելիք է Թայվանում, մայրաքաղաք Թայփեյում կա այսպես կոչված «Օձերի նրբանցք», որտեղ կարող եք գտնել տարբեր օձերից պատրաստված կերակուրներ և ըմպելիքներ:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Kita (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Տապակած առնետներ*

Նախ ասենք, որ այս առնետներին դուք չեք գտնի ձեր աղբանոցում, նրանք ապրում են դաշտերում: Վիեետնամում և Թայլանդում առնետներին տապակում են, իսկ հետո ավելացնում են տարբեր համեմունքներ: Բժիշկները զգուշացնում են, որ առնետի միսը կարող է տարբեր հիվանդությունների պատճառ դառնալ, այնպես որ լավ մտածեք, նախքան այն փորձելը:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Ծիծեռնակի բնի ապուր*

Այս էքսկլյուզիվ ասիական կերակրի հիմնական բաղադրիչը ասիական ծիծեռնակի բույնն է: Ասիական ծիծեռնակը ճնճղուկազգի թռչուն է, որը ապրում է հարավային Թայլանդի կղզիներում և իր բույնը սարքում է թքից: Այս թռչունների բույնը համարվում է ամենաթանկարժեք բաղադրիչներից մեկը աշխարհում:

Եփվելիս բույնը ապուրը դարձնում է ժելատինի պես, այլ կերպ ասած դուք ուտում եք ջուր և թռչունի թուք.... համեղ է  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), davidus (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Kita (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (24.04.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Կոպի Լուվակ*

Կոպի Լուվակը ամենաթանկարժեք սուրճի տեսակն է աշխարհում: Սակայն ոչ բոլորը գիտեն, որ այն ստանում են ինդոնեզական լուվակ անունը կրող կենդանու.... արտաթորանքից: Այս կատվազգի կենդանին ուտում է ամենահասած սուրճի հատապտուղները, սակայն նրա ստամոքսը ի վիճակի չէ այն ամբողջությամբ մարսել: Ստամոքսի թթուներն ու էնզիմները ֆերմենտացնում են սուրճի հատիկները և այն դարձնում ավելի համեղ:

100գր Կոպի Լուվակի գինը սկսվում է 50 դոլարից:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Kita (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Այս մեկը ուզում էի անակնկալ անեի, այն էլ չստացվեց...  :Sad: 

*Կապիկի ուղեղ*

Եթե ձեր կարծիքով կապիկի ուղեղը տարօրինակ կերակրատեսակ է, ապա պատկերացրեք ինչքան տարօրինակ է այն, երբ կապիկը դեռ կենդանի է: Հարավային Չինաստանի որոշ ռեստորաններ ունեն հատուկ սեղաններ, որի մեջտեղում դնում են քնեցրած կապիկին բացում ուղեղը և վայելում այն: Երբեմն ուղեղ ուտողները կապիկի գանգի վերևի կտրված մասը օգտագործում են որպես ափսե, որի մեջ ուղեղը խառնում են ալկոհոլի հետ:

Կապիկի ուղեղը ոչ միյան տարօրինակ կերակրատեսակ է, այլ նաև խիստ վտանգավոր առողջության համար: Այն կարող է ուղեղի մահացու հիվանդության առաջացման պատճառ դառնալ:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Kita (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Կաոլին*

Շատերի կարծիքով կավը ուտելու չէ, սակայն ԱՄՆ Ալաբամա և Ջորջիա նահանգների աղքատ համայնքներում կաոլինը տարածված կերակրատեսակ է: Այս համեղ հանքանյութը կարող եք գնել խանութներից, կամ էլ ինքներդ փորեք հողից:

Ոմանք ուտում են կաոլին, որովհետև իրենց դուր է գալիս համը, մյուսները այն որպես դեղամիջոց են օգտագործում ստամոքսի ցավերի համար: Ամեն դեպքում կաոլինը կարող է առաջացնել փորկապություն:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Փաստորեն ամերիկացիներն էլ խաշ ունեն  :Smile: 

*Չիտտերլինգ*

Չիտերլինգը խոզի աղիքներից պատրաստած կերակրատեսակ է, որի պատմությունը սկսվում է գաղութային ժամանակշրջանից: Խոզերին մորթելուց հետո ստրկատերերը ստրուկներին տալիս էին կենդանիների չուտվող մասերը, օրինակ խոզի դունչը, ոտքերը և աղիքները: Ստրուկները սրանք եփում էին և ուտում:

Չիտտերլինգը անվնաս սնունդ չէ առողջական տեսակետից, որովհետև խոզի աղիքներում բազմաթիվ վտանգավոր բակտերիաներ են ապրում: Աղիքները պետք է լվացվեն սոդայով և պահվեն հոսող ջրի տակ: Սովորաբար կաթսայի մեջ սոխ են գցում, որպեսզի չեզոքացնեն Չիտտերլինգի զզվելի հոտը:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Rammstein (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Սկյուռիկի ուղեղ*
ԱՄՆ հարավային նահանգներում և հատկապես Քենթուքի նահանգում շատ տարածված է սկյուռիկի ուղեղից պատրաստված կերակրատեսակը: Այն ոչ մի կապ չունի աղքատության հետ: Օգտագործում են թե որսի ժամանակ սպանած սկյուռիկներ, թե ավտովտարներից սատկածները:

Ըստ ավանդույթի, սկյուռիկները համարվում են նվիր-կերակուր: Երբ որևէ մեկը սկյուռիկ է որսում, կտրում է սկյուռիկի գլուխը և այն բերում է ընկերոջ տուն: Տան կինը ընդունում է նվերը, խուզում գլխի մազերը և գլուխը ամբողջությամբ եփում: Երբ այն պատրաստ է, գլուխը դնում են ընթրիքի սեղանին կոտրում և դուրս ծծում նրա պարունակությունը: Գոյություն ունի ուղեղի պատրաստման մեկ այլ ձև - սկյուռիկի ուղեղի ձվածեղ:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Փայտիկով ալիգատոր*

Եթե չեք ուզում ալիգատորի բաժին դառնալ, ալիգատորին ձեզ բաժին դարձրեք: ԱՄՆ Լուիզիանա նահանգի հարավում ալիգատորները հայտնի կերակրատեսակ են, ասում են, թե հավի մսի համ ունի:

Փայտիկով խորոված ալիգատորը պատրաստվում է ալիգատորի պոչից, այն տապակում են եգիպտացորենի հետ, այնուհետև տարբեր համեմունքներ ավելացնում և խորովում փայտիկի վրա: Եվս մեկ անգամ նշենք, որ չափազանց համեղ է:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.01.2010), AniwaR (21.01.2010), CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Yeghoyan (21.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Գեոդաք/Geoduck*

Գեոդաքները իսկական դելիկատես են, ասիական երկրներում համարում են, որ այս ոստրեները ուժեղացնում են տղամարդկանց պոտենցիան: Գեոդաքները ապրում են հյուսիս արևմտյան ԱՄՆ-ում, սրանք ամենամեծ ոստրեներից մեկն են և տարօրինակ տեսք ունեն:

Գեոդաքի պարանոցը առնանդամ է հիշեցնում, որի ծայրից նրանք ջուր են ցայտեցնում: Գեոդաքի պատրաստման տարբեր ձևեր կան, օրինակ կարող եք այն տապակել: Սակայն զգուշացնում ենք, որ չափից դուրս եփված գեոդաքները շատ են պնդանում:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), davidus (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Kita (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Դեկադա (21.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.04.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Շոտլանդական խաշի մասին ի՞նչ կասեք  :Smile: 

*Հագգիս*

Հագգիսը ավանդական շոտլանդական կերակրատեսակ է: Նրա բաղադրության մեջ մտնում են ոչխարի ներքին օրգանները (սիրտ, լյարդ, թոքեր), սոխ, վարսակ, տարբեր համեմունքներ և աղ: Այս ամենը խառնում են իրար, լցնում ոչխարի ստամոքսի մեջ և եփում 3 ժամ: Շատ համեղ է:

Ի դեպ հագգիսը և շոտլանդական վիսկին Բերնսի ընթրիքի պարտադիր բաղադրիչներից են: (Բերնսի ընթրիքը Շոտլանդիայի ազգային տոներից մեկն է, երբ շոտլանդացիները հավաքվում են, որպեսզի նշեն աշխարհահռչակ շոտլանդացի բանաստեղծ Ռոբերտ Բերնսի ծննդյան օրը)

----------

Ariadna (21.01.2010), CactuSoul (21.01.2010), davidus (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Kita (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Շինարար (06.07.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Հարյուր տարվա ձվեր*

Սա մեկ այլ չինական դելիկատես է, որը պատրաստվում է բադի կամ հավի ձվերից: Ձվերը մի քանի ամիս պահում են կավից, մոխիրից, աղից, լայմից և բրնձի ցողուններից բաղկացած խառնուրդ մեջ: Այս պրոցեդուրայից հետո ձվի դեղնուցը դառնում է մուգ կանաչ և ձեռք է բերում ուժեղ ծծմբային և ամոնիակի հոտ, իսկ ձուն դառնում է մուգ շագանակագույն ժելատինե զանգված: Այս ուտեստը համարվում է դելիկատես և այն սովորաբար ուտում են հատուկ միջոցառումների ժամանակ՝ օրինակ հարսանիքներին:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.01.2010), CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Kita (21.01.2010), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (24.04.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Մուքթուք*

Մուքթուքը էսկիմոսների ավանդական կերակրատեսակն է, այն պատրաստված է կետի սառեցրած կաշվից և ճարպից: Այս կերակրատեսակը սովորաբար հում են ուտում, սակայն երբեմն այն տապակում են, կամ էլ մարինացնում են: Այն կարող եք համտեսել Ալյասկայում:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Kita (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.12.2012), Նարե (21.01.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> *Հագգիս*


 Այս անվանումն ինձ մոտ ուրիշ բանի հետ ասոցացվեց… Լավ է, որ խոսքն ընդամենը ոչխարի ստամոքսի մասին էր ::}: :

----------


## AniwaR

Ձեր արածը ձեր դուրն եկա՞վ:  :Diablo:  Ես հենց նոր զզվանքից չկարողացա իմ կանաչիով ու նրբերշիկով պատրաստած ձվածեղն ուտել:  :Cray:  Հիմա ստիպված մակկոֆե եմ խմում ու մտածում, որ կարելի է մածուն ուտել. չլինի՞ բուսակեր եմ դառնալու:  :Cray: 

Ակումբը առողջության համար շա՜տ շա՜տ շա՜տ վնասակար է:  :Sad:

----------

Ֆրեյա (21.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Խաշած չղջիկ*

Ասիայում խաշած չղջիկը թանկարժեք դելիկատես է: Այն կարող եք համտեսել Ֆիջիում, Ֆիլիպիններում և ուրիշ ասիական երկրներում: Համը կրկին ասոցիացվում է հավի մսի հետ:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Խոզի ուղեղ*

Ուղեղներից պատրաստված կերակրատեսակներին արդեն լավ ծանոթ ենք: Խոզի ուղեղը չափից դուրս վնասակար է առողջության համար, այն պարունակում է 150 կալորիա, 5 գրամ ճարպ և 3500մգ խոլեստերոլ, որը ներկայացում է մարդու օրեկան խոլեստերոլի չափաբաժնի 1170%-ը:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Հսկայական մեդուզաներ*

Երբ հսկայական մեդուզաները գալիս են ճապոնական ծովեր, խոհարարները պատրաստում են իրենց պարագաները: Մեդուզաներից տարբեր կերակրատեսակներ կարելի է պատրաստել – մեդուզայի ապուր, մեդուզայի յոգուրտ և մեդուզայի սաշիմի: Այս կենդանիների մարմինը գրեթե ամբողջությամբ ջրից է բաղկացած, այնպես որ մեդուզաներին չեք կարող պարզապես խաշել կամ գրիլ անել: Դրա փոխարեն նրանց աղի մեջ եք պահում և եփում տարբեր սոուսներով:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Լյուտֆիսկ*

Լյուտֆիսկը նորվեգական ձողաձկան տեսակ է: Նախքան եփելը լյուտֆիսկը պահում են այնպիսի ուժեղ հիմնային լուծույթի մեջ, որը կոռոզիայի է ենթարկում սպասքը: Այնուամենայնիվ ասում են, որ լյուտֆիսկը անվնաս է մարսողական օրգանների համար:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եթե ձեզ դուր են եկել ցլի ամորձիները ապա փորձեք սա.

*Ցլի առնանդամ*

Ճապոնացիների կարծիքով ցլի առնանդամն ուժեղացնում է տղամարդկանց պոտենցիան ու ուժ է տալիս: Նրանք, ովքեր փորձել են, ասում են, որ տավարի մսի համ ունի:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Ձայնալար (21.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եվ ամենավերջում.

*Բրնձի գինի*

Այս բոլոր համադամ ուտելիքները համտեսելուց հետո փորձեք կորեական թանկարժեք բրնձի գինին: Գինու շշի մեջ են գցում երեք օրեկան մկների ձագեր և գինին պահում մոտ 1 տարի: Մկները գինուն յուրահատուկ համ ու հոտ են տալիս:





Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ շատ չզզվեցիք  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.01.2010), CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), Ձայնալար (21.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.04.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Պարզվում է ամենահետաքրքրիր կերակուրներից մեկն եմ մոռացել...

*Բալուտ*

Բալուտը ֆիլիպինյան կերակրատեսակ է, որը խաշած հավի կամ բադի ձու է, որի մեջ կա ձևավորված թռչնի սաղմը: Սաղմը սովորաբար 17 օրեկան է, երբ նրա կտուցը, փետուրները և ոսկորները դեռ լիովին չեն ձևավորվել:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Փաստորեն՝ հայերը Մասայներից շատ հեռու չեն։ Հենց էսօր ընկերուհուս պատմում էի էս թեմայի մասին ու ասեց, որ իրենց ընտանիքում պատրաստում են կովի ժարիտ արած արյուն  :Bad:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Էս թեման նայելուց հետո մենակ մի միտք առաջացավ. "Փառք բուսակերներին՜".... Այ մարդ, ինչ լավ ա բուսակեր լինելը  :Cray: 
Էս ինչ ահավոր բաներ են, ավելի լավ ա սովից մեռնել, քան էտ ուտել...հմմմմ...

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.01.2010), Դեկադա (21.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էս թեման նայելուց հետո մենակ մի միտք առաջացավ. "Փառք բուսակերներին՜".... Այ մարդ, ինչ լավ ա բուսակեր լինելը 
> Էս ինչ ահավոր բաներ են, ավելի լավ ա սովից մեռնել, քան էտ ուտել...հմմմմ...


Բայց ինչն էր ահավոր  :Jpit: 

Մեկը ես մի քանի բան հաճույքով կուտեի.
Արյունից երշիկները
Էսկարգո
Քնամկան ապուրը
Կրիադիլյասը
Գորտի տոտիկներ
Մողեսները, կարիճները, սարդերը
Թյունիկի աչքը
Ձողաձկան սպերման
Ոստրեները
Ծիծեռնակի բների ապուրը (ընդ որում ծանոթներիցս մեկը փորձել է ու հիացած է մնացել, ի դեպ աշխարհի ամենաթանկարժեք ապուրներից մեկն է)
Կոպի Լուվակ կխմեի
Ալիգատորի խորովածը
Գեոդաքը
Մուքթուքը
ու մեդուզաները...

Իսկ մնացածի մասին... համոզված չեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (21.01.2010), davidus (21.01.2010), Rhayader (21.07.2010), Sagittarius (06.08.2011), Ձայնալար (21.01.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Վա՜յյյյ... չգիտեմ  :Sad:  չէի ուզի, որ տզզոցի նման հնչեր, բայց մարդ ինչ աստիճանի տավար պետք ա լինի, որ վայրենի բաներ անի, ասենք՝ կապիկի ուղեղ ուտի՝ թարմ–թարմ
Սիիիրտս խառնեց էս թեմայում մի այլ կարգի...
Այ մարդ, էնքան համով բան կա էս աշխարհում, թուուու՜... սենց ապուշ բաներ ուտելը ինձ թվում ա ավելի շատ կոմպլեքս ա թերարժեքության, ոչ թե գուրմանություն...

հ.գ.  ֆոււււ՜... գնամ բլղուրով փլավս ուտեմ : thanks god
Փառք քեզ Աստված, որ բլղուր ես աշխարհին տվել  :Angel:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.01.2010), A.r.p.i. (21.01.2010), CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Էդուարդ_man (21.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.04.2011), Շինարար (21.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Վա՜յյյյ... չգիտեմ  չէի ուզի, որ տզզոցի նման հնչեր, բայց մարդ ինչ աստիճանի տավար պետք ա լինի, որ վայրենի բաներ անի, ասենք՝ կապիկի ուղեղ ուտի՝ թարմ–թարմ
> Սիիիրտս խառնեց էս թեմայում մի այլ կարգի...
> Այ մարդ, էնքան համով բան կա էս աշխարհում, թուուու՜... սենց ապուշ բաներ ուտելը ինձ թվում ա ավելի շատ կոմպլեքս ա թերարժեքության, ոչ թե գուրմանություն...
> 
> հ.գ.  ֆոււււ՜... գնամ բլղուրով փլավս ուտեմ : thanks god
> Փառք քեզ Աստված, որ բլղուր ես աշխարհին տվել


Անի ջան, բայց ինչի՞ ես մտածում, որ էս բլոլոր կերակուրները անհամ են  :Jpit:  Նույն գրեչկան, որ մենք ենք ուտում, ֆրանսիացիները չեն ուտում, ձիերին են տալիս  :Smile:  Ավելի լավ ա փորձես ու ինքդ համոզվես, ուտելու բան է, թե չէ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), davidus (21.01.2010), Rhayader (21.07.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> մարդ ինչ աստիճանի տավար պետք ա լինի, որ վայրենի բաներ անի, ասենք՝ կապիկի ուղեղ ուտի՝ թարմ–թարմ


Ճիշտ ա: Ծաղկակաղամբից համով բան աշխարհում չկա :Love: :


Հ.Գ.
Շուտ եմ ասել՝ առողջ ծաղկակաղամբ, առանց որդ ու բլոճների :Tongue:  :LOL: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.01.2010), My World My Space (16.08.2010), Ձայնալար (21.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (21.01.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> .... իրենց ընտանիքում պատրաստում են կովի ժարիտ արած արյուն


Ես մի անգամ փոքր ժամանակ կերել եմ լերդացած եփած արյուն, բայց ժարիտ արած չէր ոնց որ, ինձ խաշած թվաց :Think:  :Blush: :

----------


## Ձայնալար

Փառք քեզ Տեր Աստված, որ Անիին բլղուր ես տվել  :Jpit: 
Զզվելին ու չզզվելին պայմանավորվելու վրա ա  :Jpit: , ասել է թե՝ պայմանականություն: Մարդ կա խաշից էլ ա զզվում, իրականում զզվելու բան չկա  :Pardon:

----------

Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rhayader (21.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.01.2010), Ֆրեյա (21.01.2010)

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

Թուու՜ :Bad:  էն չղչիկի սուպը մանավանդ  դրանից ահավոր ուտելիք երևի էլ կյանքիս մեջ չտենամ

Բայց մի բան մենակ չհասկացա շնորհակալությունները, որ տալիս էք էտ նկարներին դա  նշանակումա, որ ձեզ դուրա եկել ուտեստը թե հակառակը  :Xeloq:   :LOL:

----------

Շինարար (21.01.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Միհատ կոճակ ա պետք ավելացնել Ակումբում ամեն գրառման տակ՝ «Շնորհակալություն շատ համեղ էր», էն ցցած բութ մատի տեղն էլ լպստած ցուցամատ նկարել  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Kita (06.08.2011), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rhayader (21.07.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (21.01.2010), Սերխիո (18.08.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Բայց մի բան մենակ չհասկացա շնորհակալությունները, որ տալիս էք էտ նկարներին դա  նշանակումա, որ ձեզ դուրա եկել ուտեստը թե հակառակը


 Անձամբ ես շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում ինֆորմացիայի համար, հետաքրքիր է ուղղակի :Smile: :
Թեպետ Ռուֆուսը երբ հավեսի գցեց, զզվելի ճաշատեսակներ փնտրեցի ինտերնետում, շատերին նախօրոք ծանոթ էի, այսպես ասած, սպասում էի :LOL: … Իմ տեսածներից մի քանիսն էլ բացակայում են էստեղ :Cool: , բայց ես էդքան հարմար ժամանակ դժվար ունենամ թարգմանել-դնելու համար, մանավանդ որ շատ տերմիններ են օգտագործում նկարագրելուց :Think: :

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հաաաա, հաստատ, մնում էր մենակ նորմալ ուտելու բան չլիներ, մնայի մեկնումեկի աչքի, կամ էլ  մի ավելի վատ բանի հույսին... :Jpit:  
 Ձայ, հիմա չհասկացա, դու համաձայն ես ձողաձկան սպերման, կամ էլ կապիկի ուղեղ ուտել՞ Էն բլոճները էլ չե՜մ էլ ասում...
Մտածում եմ, երևի մի տարի բերք չի եղել, մարդիկ սոված են մնացել, հենց շարժվող բան են տեսել, բռնել կերել են 
Բայց հիմիկվանը, երևի ավելի շուտ սպորտաձև ա " Փորձիր ամենաէքստրեմալ ուտելիքը" ու տեղ ինչքան ուռոդ կենդանի ուտես, էտքան աչոկներդ շատանում ա  :Jpit: 

p.s. Իմ փորձած ամենատարօրինակ բանը կրիվետկան, ուստրիցան, մեկ էլ միդիան ա... բայց նենց վիճակի բերած, որ իրա սկզբնական տեսքը չերևվա...
Ախր գոնե պետք ա ախորժալի տեսք ունենա էտ անտերը, որ ուտես  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Զզվելին ու չզզվելին պայմանավորվելու վրա ա , ասել է թե՝ պայմանականություն: Մարդ կա խաշից էլ ա զզվում, իրականում զզվելու բան չկա


Բագը ճիշտ ա ասում, ամեն ինչ պայմանական է: Պատկերացրեք, որ հագգիս ուտող շոտլանդացին հայկական խաշից կարող ա նույնքան զզվի, որքան խաշ ուտող հայը հագգիսից: Կամ օրինակ չղջիկ ուտող ֆիլիպինցուն մեր կերած լորի կամ կաքավի խորովածը կարող է զզվելի թվալ: Կամ անապատում ապրող կյանքում ձուկ չտեսած բեդվինը զզվի ձկնկիթից (բայց հավեսով ուտի իրենց ժառիտ արած մորեխները):

Հա ի դեպ (գրեթե) բոլորս էլ ձկնկիթ ենք ուտում, բայց որ նայենք, ձկան սպերման էականորեն ձկնկիթից այդքան էլ չի տարբերվում, ուրեմն ինչի՞ ենք ձկնկիթը համարում դելիկատես, իսկ ձկան սպերման զզվելի բան  :Pardon: 

Կամ ասենք մեղր կամ մեղրահաց ենք ուտում, որը իրականում մեղվի թուքն է նեկտարի հետ խառնած, բայց ծիծեռնակի թքից սարքած բները մեզ զզվելի են թվում:

Եթե սովետի վախտ Հայաստանում ինչ-որ մեկին սուշի կամ սաշիմի առաջարկեիք, հաստատ կզզվեր ու չէր ուտի, ով ա տեսել հում ձուկ ուտեն... Իսկ հիմա շատերը հաճույքով ուտում են  :Smile: 

Էնպես որ կյանքին թեթև նայեք ու ինչ կարող եք, փորձեք, կարող է և դուր գալ  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Արս, ինձ Անգլիայից Black Pudding նվեր բեր  :Nyam:

----------

AniwaR (21.01.2010), CactuSoul (21.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.04.2011)

----------


## Նարե

Վադ եմ :Bad: , ես առանց այդ էլ լավ նիհար էի ու դիեատա պետք չէր :Tongue: 
Բելգիայում՝ Չինական Վոկ-ում, կես քայլ էր մնացել, որ գորտի տոտիկներ ուտեի, բայց դե ռիսկս ինձ չներեց, չնայած ընկերս հավաստիացրեց, որ գրեթե հավի մսի համ ունի: Ես էլ մտածեցի, եթե կարող եմ հանգիստ հավի միսն ուտել, ապա ինչու՞ ուտել գորտինը:

Բայց շնորհակալ եմ հետաքրքիր ու նոր ինֆորմացիայի համար:

----------


## Enigmatic

Այ մարդ նենց եք վատացել, ոնցոր Հայկը դրելա, դուք էլ պետքա ամպայման գնաք ու փորձեք: Շատ հետաքրքիր էր Հայկ ջան, շնորհակալություն ինֆորմացիայի համար :Wink: 
Ես անգամ կրիվետկաներից եմ զզվում: Խաշից էլ եմ զզվանք զգում, երբեք մեջի միսը չեմ ուտում:
Իմիջայլոց մեդուզաները հալվում են, Ծովում բռնում էի դնում էի արևի տակ, մի 10 րոպե հետո տեսնում էի չկա, հալվելա: Զարմանալիա, էդ ո՞նց են եփում :Think:

----------

davidus (21.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.01.2010)

----------


## helium

Մենք տանը տավարի ուղեղ ենք պատրաստում...շատ համեղ է  :Smile:  Կարծում եմ մնացած ուղեղներից էլ կփորձեի  :Hands Up:  Բազմապիսի միջատներ էլ կկարողանայի համտեսել, միայն թե տապակած վիճակում լինեին...

----------


## Rhayader

> Մենք տանը տավարի ուղեղ ենք պատրաստում...շատ համեղ է  Կարծում եմ մնացած ուղեղներից էլ կփորձեի  Բազմապիսի միջատներ էլ կկարողանայի համտեսել, միայն թե տապակած վիճակում լինեին...


Ես անձրևաորդ եմ կերել: Ամբողջությամբ կուլ եմ տվել: Մի երեք տարի առաջ))) կուզեի սպագետտիի նման պատրաստած փորձել:

----------


## Բարեկամ

դելիկատեսներ Թայլանդից  :Smile:

----------

Նիկեա (26.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (16.08.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի հատ էլ տարօրինակ ուտեստ արևելքից, կոչվում ա Օդորի-Դոն: Օդորի-Դոնի վրա մեռած ութոտնուկ են դնում ու երբ վրան սոյայի սոուս են լցնում, այն ռեակցիայի մեջ է մտնում ութոտնուկի նեյրոնների հետ և ութոտնուկը սկսում է պարել:  ::}:

----------

Albus (05.08.2011), CactuSoul (05.08.2011), helium (05.08.2011), Kita (06.08.2011), Lusina (05.08.2011), Malxas (05.08.2011), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Rammstein (06.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (06.08.2011), Vaio (05.08.2011), Valentina (06.08.2011), Լուսաբեր (05.08.2011), Հարդ (06.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.12.2012), ՆանՍ (05.08.2011), Նիկեա (26.10.2013)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Տարիներ առաջ մեր ընտանիքի ընկերներից մեկը մորթած արյունից տժվժիկ պատրաստեց:Արյունը լցրեց մի թասի մեջ, մի քանի ժամ սառելուց հետո կտրտեցին ու յուղով և սոխով սարքեցին: Չգիտեմ ինչ համ ուներ/ ես ահավոր զզվեցի/, բայց մյուսները ուշքահան լինելով կերան:


Ես էլ  եմ  կերել  ու , ճիշտ է, շատ  համով  էր  և   հեչ  զզվելի  էլ  չէր :Ok: :

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

էս թեման սկզբից մինչև վերջ կարդալու ցանկություն կար, բայց 3-րդ էջից մոտս տարօրինակ քորա առաջացել, ուտելու ցանկությունը իսպառ բացակայելա ( մոտակա 10 տարում)... սկի խոզը սենց զզվելություններ չի ուտում, մարդ ինչքան ... անասուն պիտի լինի, որ սենց բաներ ուտի  :Bad: 
կներեք ոգևորվածությանս համար, ինձ չկարողացի զսպել, ձեզ խնայելու համար  գրառմանս 70% էլ դեռ ջնջել եմ

----------

Arpine (06.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (06.08.2011), Գեա (06.08.2011), Նիկեա (26.10.2013)

----------


## Աբելյան

Լոզերս գնում են: :Nyam:

----------


## Sagittarius

> *Հարյուր տարվա ձվեր*
> 
> Սա մեկ այլ չինական դելիկատես է, որը պատրաստվում է բադի կամ հավի ձվերից: Ձվերը մի քանի ամիս պահում են կավից, մոխիրից, աղից, լայմից և բրնձի ցողուններից բաղկացած խառնուրդ մեջ: Այս պրոցեդուրայից հետո ձվի դեղնուցը դառնում է մուգ կանաչ և ձեռք է բերում ուժեղ ծծմբային և ամոնիակի հոտ, իսկ ձուն դառնում է մուգ շագանակագույն ժելատինե զանգված: Այս ուտեստը համարվում է դելիկատես և այն սովորաբար ուտում են հատուկ միջոցառումների ժամանակ՝ օրինակ հարսանիքներին:


սրանից կերել եմ, ահավոր համ ու հոտ ունի  :Bad:   բայց չինացի ընկերս մատերն էլ հետն էր ուտում  :LOL:

----------

